# Portfolio Ideas



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

I need to make a portfolio for my demo/interview which i should be getting a phone call about VERY soon...

and i was wondering what i could use to make it look presentable, neat and not cost too much.

thanks in advance!


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 14, 2008)

the best quick tips i can think of


avoid before-afters if at all possible 
use professionally-taken photos 
mix it up! (naturals, bridals, editorial, high fashion, etc.) 
don't overload - top it off at 15-20 photos 
get a professionally bound book... you can get some great ones at art stores or some office stores 

hope this helps a little!


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 14, 2008)

oh, and try to stick with one photo per page (quality permitting)


----------



## User49 (Mar 14, 2008)

I had an interview and I took in a portfolio which had a mix of different looks. And I tried to keep it with predominantly large photos for quality. Mac like creative stuff. Don't feel that it has to be completely 100% tidy or they wont take you on. Mine was a scrap book of sorts with lots of ideas and photos. Parts were professional looking and tidy and parts were just me letting my creativity show through. They are looking for: enthusiasm of the brand, a clear idea of what you are capable of... Good luck!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought a smart lookin folder thing from WHsmith the other day... it was only £3.. and most of the other ones which looked cheap and crap were like £8 so i gto a bargain!!!
i wont be able to get photos professionaly, but ive took plenty of pics so i have a pretty good range!! ill have to get started on it asap! xx


----------

